
Feedback on landing page - Akreidly
URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cuest.io<p>Hi guys! We&#x27;ve been working lately on our new landing page for beta signups and finished it recently (the landing page at least). What do you think about it? Any tips to improve it? Thanks.
======
michaelflux
\- Cookies bar, make it appear above the nav, logo etc - where it appears
currently makes it too much a part of the design.

\- Pleasant colour scheme, before I read anything, already feels calm and
cool.

\- 'Join our Beta' button is too light. either make it bold, or with a solid
green background.

\- 'Join our Beta' button just takes me to the form right under it.
Essentially 2 CTAs that do the same thing. Appears like the button was put in
there just because without a clear purpose.

\- 'Sign Up' form - makes it sound like I'm signing up for a newsletter which
further confuses the user - am I signing up for the beta, or for some
newsletters?

\- Either insert a line break after '...limited Beta release.' or prevent text
from wrapping.

\- 'Email address' \- ideally specify 'Your Work email' if you intend to
target this at companies. Gets you a more valuable email as from it you can
determine not just exactly where they work, but who their coworkers are. Then
you can retarget the entire department/company do raise awareness about how
the product would help them all collaborate.

'A collaborative knowledgesharing tool for teams.' \- first thought "so like
any of the million internal wikis? what's different about yours?' I'm not even
remotely sold. What's your USP? Why should I even consider you? Is there any
unique features?

\- Add a bit of text about how you're not going to spam me if I give you my
email address. Ideally just replace the 'signup to join our waiting list' text
- it offers no value.

\- Too much vertical padding between sections. By time I scroll to bottom of a
section, it looks like the page is over, nothing to catch my attention so I
keep scrolling down.

\- Missing H1 in last section (above likes, comments etc)

\- While very nice looking, a bit too much whitespace in places - bordering on
boring.

\- 'Join our Beta' text at bottom - give it the same style as an H1, give me
extra incentive rather than just a command.

\- In grey area with form, padding on the bottom is much bigger than padding
on top - make them the same.

\- Overall I'd say it's 70% there, just give it a bit more substance, a splash
of colour, and clean up all the varying padding and margins, right now it
feels like it's designed more for Dribbble likes than for conversions.

~~~
Akreidly
Great points! Will definitely go back to review and fix - thanks man!

